
Ask HN: Should I upgrade to iOS 9? - lumenwrites
Hi, guys! I have an iPad mini 2, and I am very happy with how it works, I don&#x27;t really need any changes or new features. And I would be pretty upset if the new update introduces something silly and pointless, or works slower, or whatever(it has been known to happen).<p>Is there a reason for me to upgrade? Is there anything I need to look out for?
======
mtgx
Short answer, yes. Long answer, read these:

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/09/16/ios_9_security_updat...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/09/16/ios_9_security_updates/)

[https://medium.com/@FredericJacobs/apple-ios-9-security-
priv...](https://medium.com/@FredericJacobs/apple-ios-9-security-privacy-
features-8d82d9da10eb)

[https://zerodium.com/ios9.html](https://zerodium.com/ios9.html)

